# Twin Bar restore project



## then8j (Jun 18, 2011)

This thread is to share my joy. I got bit by the Elgin bug and can't get enough.
I have a load of pictures of my build but not all in the same location till now.

About a year ago I was on a auction site and came across a bike I had to have...... At the time I was up to 12 bikes. So my wonderful wife said ok no problem as long as I made room for it and sell some of the other bikes to pay for it. So now I'm down to just a few bikes, kept the x53, black phantom (disassembled in boxes) and a Electra.

Here is a picture of what I bought:



photo by then8j, on Flickr








So for the past year or so I have been collecting parts, which is a big job, but was fun at the same time.
So in my searching I even came across another project that I am going to build up! So now my one project turned into two, I'm going to have twin twins!

Here is a picture of it:


Elgin twinbar by then8j, on Flickr


I have collected all the major parts that I need for now, sand blasted them, primed them once and sent of parts to be rechromed


----------



## then8j (Jun 18, 2011)

Elgin twin bar by then8j, on Flickr






Untitled by then8j, 



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr




Now all these parts are sand blasted and primed ready for the real work to begin! Sanding and filling and retapping Broken bolts repriming painting polishing


----------



## then8j (Jun 18, 2011)

These are the parts that went of to be chromed.....


Untitled by then8j, 


And this is how they came back to me...





Elgin twinbar Chromed parts by then8j, on Flickr




Elgin twinbar mirror finish by then8j, on Flickr


More pics to come as I progress......


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 18, 2011)

OMG the chrome! That's niiiiice.

 Love these Twin Bars.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 18, 2011)

You've got me really excited, I can't wait till you finish it!


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 22, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## broken_spokes (Jun 22, 2011)

Man it`s going to look awesome


----------



## then8j (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you. Painting it all the week after July 4. Maroon and cream.      .........with pin striping on every single possible place that I can!!!!!! Just kidding!!!lol 
I am still so confused what is factory stripping..... Wheels and fenders is tasteful for me.......we will see. That I am going to leave for an expert to do for me.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! What a great start, twin-bars are super cool. I'm sure it's going to turn out great. Your Golden Retriever seems some what less impressed however. Good luck with your project. Be sure to post some pics when it's done.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 22, 2011)

I love your dedication to this project. Keep us updated!!! Good luck too.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 22, 2011)

WoW! super project,  keep on the good work!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 23, 2011)

chucksoldbikes  yummy nice  so  far  thank u  for     restoring it  
    send  me a picture when your   done  of the  one i sold  u
  please thank   u


----------



## kcrowe (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you mind posting (or PMing) what you paid for the chrome?  Just trying to get an idea on what to expect.


----------



## kmrcdd (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are some Awesome looking bikes!


----------



## popawheelie (Jun 23, 2011)

kcrowe said:


> Do you mind posting (or PMing) what you paid for the chrome?  Just trying to get an idea on what to expect.




Yes indeed, I also wish to know what to expect to pay to rechrome. I'm working on two bikes and have heard it is scary expensive to chrome.........Prices vary, I know, I just want to have some Idea of what to expect.


----------



## then8j (Jun 24, 2011)

Just took a little time to put the leather on the seat.
I was able to use the original horsehair padding that was on it to start with.
Lots of spray glue and measuring twice and not cutting too much off. After it sets for a day or two I will take off the bottom plate and paint it gloss black, didnt want to scratch it.

BTW the chrome was under a grand for 44 nasty pitted pieces (including nuts and bolts) Only rechrome the valuable bikes or the ones that you are going to keep for a while its expensive.






r








Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice job on that seat re-cover.


----------



## then8j (Jun 29, 2011)

I was able to paint all the seat pieces with high gloss pre-catalyzed  lacquer and let them set for a few days before I put it all together. You can see the before picture on the very first picture of this thread. It was painted with yellow house paint and rust, and the leather was weather off. Can't wait till I get to sit on it to see if it is comfortable. I simply love to the long springs, they just has class and style. 
  I start on the frame and other parts next week. 

Am I posting enough pics?

















Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 29, 2011)

Perrrrrfect!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 30, 2011)

Keep  up  the   good  work looking  good      chucksoldbikes   cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow!!!! That is nice!!!


----------



## broken_spokes (Jun 30, 2011)

Where did you get the parts rechromed? I bought a twin (in transit) and i will need parts rechromed.. thanks John


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats so awsome! Who did your chrome? Thats some damm good work!


----------



## then8j (Jun 30, 2011)

I have had so many people asking about the chrome work that I have to put out his info.    
  It was done by Santa Rosa plating, Santa Rosa CA, the owners name is Chico. 1(707)585-1378 His is very into making sure everything is perfect and that your happy with everything. He has stuff sent to him from all over the country and is pretty busy, but takes his time and gets it done right the first time. That is my experience with him. I just talked to him and said it was ok for me to post his number because it's a public work number. Just tell him you saw Nathans bike parts that he did.


----------



## then8j (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok I had some days off so I worked on my project. I spent almost two days in the 95 degree heat sanding and dripping sweat. I used a primer resurfacer. It was thick and had a hardener mixed into it so it set off in 15 minutes. It was like spraying on, easy to sand. Bondo, to fill all the pitting. 

Inside the head shroud was the original color so I decided to do an exact color match to the original. I used a color coat, clear coat process with a urethane finish. 
So two days sanding and prepping then on day painting and clear coating.

The original rear rack was really causing me trouble..... for the life of me I couldn't get it to get flat, had a bow in it like someone used it in the past carrying something something heavy. Then I looked at pictures and saw the same thing on a few other restored bikes.....
The question is did they come with a slight bow to them? or do I have more work to do?

























Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 8, 2011)

The rack should be perfectly flat. If it is bowed the sides may have stretched and will require a smeetmetal shrinker to get them back to original.


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 8, 2011)

I was in a similar dilemma recently. The racks do indeed need to be laser straight (pet peeve of mine anyway). I started with this Elgin rack which had been used as a second seat countless times, I worked on it slowly trying to square it up on the X and Y axis with hand tools. I clamped it to the workbench upside down and squeezed it level with blocks, then massaged the sides straight again, it eventually yielded nicely.


----------



## then8j (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Phil.  Shrinker sounds funny. How does that work? 

Every time I would flatten out the top it caused the sides would bow out and wrinkle. I guess the sides have stretched out.
Makes sense to me now why someone in the past put on extra support brackets on this rack, they used to use it to carry things, paper route is my guess.....

At this point I believe that I'm going to have to come back to the rack and rework the whole thing, but in the meantime put all the rest of the bike together.


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 8, 2011)

My knowledge of metal shrinkers is minimal, what I do know comes from my proximity (shared shop space) to a friend who does automobile body restoration. He has devices that look sort of like pliers that grab two points along a surface and force them together. Most dents in automobile sheet metal (especially in aluminum) stretch the metal as much as they deform it. 

Another way to compensate for metal stretch on the sides is to cut a very small wedge out of the side, pull the remaining metal together, and weld the cut.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 8, 2011)

Another beauty saved from certain death! Nice work! Gonna look amazing.


----------



## npence (Jul 8, 2011)

I love your choice in color with the dark red or maroon. will it look similar to this when you are finished. 



[/url]


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 8, 2011)

Dude who belongs to THAT bike? WOW!


----------



## then8j (Jul 8, 2011)

Npence that is a beautiful bike and a great picture. I certainly hope I can get mine to look that good.

 I love the Elgin tank.... If anyone has one for sale I'll take it. 

Do you have anymore pictures of that bike? I love to see them.


----------



## npence (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is some more pics of the bike

]

[/url]


[/url]
]

[/url]


----------



## then8j (Jul 15, 2011)

I took a little more time to work on the wheels........... I took the hubs apart, soaked them down with lacquer thinner,and scrubbed off all the 70 year old grease. Then repacked them with grease and polished them with a buffing wheel till they were as shiny as they could be, I didn't  have them re-chromed because I liked the slight patina that shows the age but still shiny. After that I laced the spokes which made them look like real wheels.....
















Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Jose (Jul 15, 2011)

Man I look forward to this now.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm 4 pages into the best resto novel i've ever read...  How will it end? were all on pins and neddles.  Great documentation- on a great bike.  THANKS


----------



## broken_spokes (Jul 17, 2011)

I will be sending your guy my chrome parts for my elgin twin bar that i just got here a few days ago... I am moving to my new house next month so i may need some information when i start the resto... Hope you do not mind if i email you... thanks John


----------



## Dan Jose (Jul 18, 2011)

coachoutlet said:


> find coach outlet anywhere
> the environment coach handbags
> coach outlet is hot now




Spam? Yep I believe so...


----------



## then8j (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks nick im glad you enjoy this.  John you can email me anytime you want, I can help you with the resto project, Ive gained a little knowledge about these bikes.

Here are some more pictures of the tires I chose to put on this bike. I had this set of tires sitting around waiting to be used, usually I am all about the whitewall tires so thats why this set of tires was just sitting around, actually hanging on the rafters in the attic. They are Goodyear allweathers, in good shape. I chose to use these because of the fact that I painted the rims Cream. Whitewall tires on cream rims looks silly to me personally. 
I dont think that these tires had ever been cleaned before........ so I used a brass wire brush and strong degreaser, I will put tire armorall on them later. I then mounted them onto the rims very very carefully so that I wouldnt scratch the rims. Let me know if you think I made a good choice of tires.

Does anyone know from which era goodyears made tires like this??? I was thinking late forties but that is a wild guess.


















Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## then8j (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh by the way accidents happen, no project can go perfectly smooth. I checked out the paint on all the parts and I was happy with my work then when I inspected the frame my heart sank...... on close inspection I had gotten cream over spray on it. So I pulled out the wet sandpaper and started fixing my mistake. I was so careful not to sand through the clearcoat, but at one little spot before I knew it I was down to color....... which means I had to respray clearcoat on the whole bike. I am not good enough to do a patch and repair. Then when the whole bike was sprayed and wet with clearcoat, I tripped over the airhose, kicked the bike stand which swayed back and forth tempting to fall over, so what did I do like a silly fool....... I reached out to catch it. NOW there is a hand print on the top bars down to the primer!!  Im going to take a week off of the project to decompress and let the paint cure. I will sand and repaint the frame one more time.......lol


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 18, 2011)

coachoutlet said:


> find coach outlet anywhere
> the environment coach handbags
> coach outlet is hot now






Any twin 60 in inventory in any coach outlet?


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 18, 2011)

Then8j, that's sounds like a page out of my life's journal. Take your time, there's no rush to complete it for us. We're all in awe of your progress and standing by with bated breath.


----------



## chitown (Jul 18, 2011)

then8j said:


> I reached out to catch it. NOW there is a hand print on the top bars down to the primer!!  Im going to take a week off of the project to decompress and let the paint cure. I will sand and repaint the frame one more time.......lol




Ouch!!!!!! I was cringing in discomfort just reading that. Ok, heart beats coming back to normal... phewww. I concur with the week off tactic. Keep up the good work.

Not sure on Goodyear treads & years but the ones you've got look sweet.


----------



## PJ311foo (Jul 18, 2011)

nice!  looks great so far


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to read about that, it's agonizing. I know this because that's just about every other day out in my shop 

Take solace in knowing you've got an epic resto going on there.

Would Goodyears have been on an Elgin or would they have been Allstates???


----------



## then8j (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok here is the latest picture. The frame has been repainted, re-clearcoated, and then wet sanded and buffed and polished! I know where the flaws are but I'm not telling anyone. It's such a deep dark maroon, it's really growing on me.

The hardest part about restoring anything is getting the time to do it. If I'm going to put in the time to do a restore, I make sure that I take my time and do it right, plus get everything correct, or close to correct. I spent 6 hours on the seat alone, sandblasting,derusting, rechroming, repadding, new leather, buffing out nuts and bolts, and repainting black........ But does it look good or what? I'm proud of it...lol I better be after that work. 

So the second picture is of all the parts patiently waiting to be reunited with the frame, when I get some time to do it.

 I'm replacing all the nuts bolts and screws with exact copies but in stainless steel, so I can polish them to a shiny glow. (I have a pet peeve of philips head screw heads on an old bike. Does anyone know when Philip heads were used on bikes to start with?)







Elgin twin bar sanded and polished by then8j, on Flickr




Elgin twin bar parts by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Jose (Jul 28, 2011)

Eye-popping!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Come on, put it together!!!!*

We are waiting for the build, but we don't want to rush you..........


----------



## then8j (Aug 18, 2011)

After messing with the paint for a few weeks and letting it fully cure, and after many fun summer activities, I took some time to start putting this project together. I've collected many stainless steel nuts and bolt to replace the old ones, and I hope that everything bolts on perfectly. I am still working on the rear rack, I had to make some changes on it. 
I started off with the best part of the bike the front end! 




Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## then8j (Aug 18, 2011)

So far things are going smooth, I am missing some little pieces so still need to get some more bolts. I did decide not to wire up anything. I have the switch and button and all the wiring but my battery tray was rusted away..... 





Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Rookie (Aug 19, 2011)

*Stand*

This is amazing.! Sitting on pins and needles! 

Btw sorry to get off topic what bicycle stand are you using in the photos?


----------



## then8j (Aug 19, 2011)

Here are some more ......getting closer





Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 19, 2011)

Your bike looks amazing! I'm impress by your skills.


----------



## then8j (Aug 20, 2011)

It is amazing  to me how everything that I bolt on brings a new breathe of life back to this bike! Have a few more parts to go. The rear rack I just sanded down to bare metal again to fix it better. I think I might try to upload a 360 degree video of it now that I see videos are an option on this site!!! 




Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## then8j (Aug 20, 2011)

*Before and afters*

Ok the bike isnt finished and I haven't taken it out for a ride but I have caught myself looking at it all the time! 

Here are some before and afters for you.......





Elgin twinbar project by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Elgin twin bar project by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Twinbar (Aug 22, 2011)

*Twin Bars*

Very nice, love to see you are doing it all yourself even though it can be heartbreaking!!!!  If you need some pics of original paint 4 Stars for pin stripe patterns give me a bump with your email and i will send them to you.  jeff


----------



## then8j (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Jeff 
The more pictures the better, that's how I make a lot of choices is by looking at pics. There was an entire thread about pin striping a while back. I know that I want the rims striped, and the ridge of the fenders but not sure on what else. I will be having someone else do the pin striping for me, it takes a special talent to be able to do it right.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 22, 2011)

I sent you a pm, if you want more info.


----------



## then8j (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is a hipsamatic picture of it what do you think?





Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## copiecat (Aug 23, 2011)

then8j said:


> Here is a hipsamatic picture of it what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what a great job ! And great pictures too.
I'm fan.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 23, 2011)

*elgin*

sent you a pm


----------



## chitown (Aug 23, 2011)

then8j said:


> Here is a hipsamatic picture of it what do you think?




I'm digging the pup reflection on the sprocket pic myself.

Fantastic job all the way around!


----------



## then8j (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for noticing my Ollie, he has been there with me every hour that I worked on this build. The least I could do is put him into a couple of pictures. Doing the reflections is kinda fun. 

I have really learned a lot on this build, and what not to do. I am sure that my next builds will go quite a bit smoother. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## then8j (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok well I took a little time off working on this bike but yesterday i finally finished it. The last thing I put onto any bike is the chain, keeps me from riding it before its finished. So yesterday I put on the last parts and the chain and rode it up and down my street!! I was delayed from finishing this project because of the rear rack, I brought it back down to bare metal and started over, straightening it and making it right, then installing to rear light.

I hope this thread gets moved over to "project ride" I was so happy to see that forum created!!!! I love to see the hard work of those dedicated to the restoration of these classics!

I still have some details to take care of like pin striping, possibly  a chain guard...... but here are the pictures and the before picture at the end








Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Elgin twinbar project by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Wowzers!!*

Nice build, now I hope you have fun riding it. That is the other part of the fun of this hobby. Thanks too for your excellent thread, even that took dedication.


----------



## then8j (Nov 30, 2011)

It's a strange feeling taking a bike all apart after taking so long to put it together! Today it went back up on the rack and carefully piece by piece disassembled but for a good reason....... I am sending it off to be pinstriped!!! That truly is the final step. I was debating it for a month, to stripe it my self or have someone do it. After many failed attempts on practice boards, I gave in and looked around and found an expense guy to stripe it. I figure if he charges alot he must be good. There are two colors and five different thicknesses. I'm going to have the three stripes on the rack too.

I know there was a whole thread about pin striping on the Elgin twin bars could someone help me out and drop a link???? I can't seem to find it


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking absoultely beautiful! Its been awhile since ive done a full build, im doing an iver diamond, but that doesnt count because its just a road bike....

either way, your elgin is beautiful. I love the colors and parts choices. bravo.


I know its way late in the game but what the heck are those hubcaps on your x53? I love them and desire a pair or 20.


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 1, 2011)

Excellent job sir.  I am very impressed, they both turned out beautifully!!!!


----------



## then8j (Dec 4, 2011)

OK here are the very latest pictures for this thread. I found one of the best pinstripers in my area and gave him pictures of an original paint bike and he got it right!!!! thicknesses, color, placement ...... I couldn't be happier! If your in the bay area I know the guy for you on striping. 

thanks for all the kind words, looking forward to my next two builds coming soon. 




elgin twinbar pinstriping 6 by then8j, on Flickr




elgin twinbar pinstriping 4 by then8j, on Flickr



elgin twinbar pinstriping 3 by then8j, on Flickr



elgin twinbar pinstriping 2 by then8j, on Flickr



elgin twinbar pinstriping 1 by then8j, on Flickr



elgin twinbar pinstriping 8 by then8j, on Flickr



elgin twinbar pinstriping 7 by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not even a fan of Twin Bars but that is one beautiful bike! v/r Shawn


----------



## Dave K (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow that is nice!!!!  Great job


----------



## s1b (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW! very nice and cool!


----------



## then8j (Jun 22, 2013)

It has been a while since this bike has been restored and it has seen alot of garage time. Today I was able to bring it out for its first real bike ride in Monterey California. 

Here are just a couple that I like. It actually was a smooth ride, but the uphills had me standing up pumping the peddles of this 73lb beast.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Boris (Nov 20, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not even a fan of Twin Bars but that is one beautiful bike! v/r Shawn




Me neither, but this was a FANTASTIC thread. Great work thanks for posting then8j!!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 20, 2014)

Not a twin bar fan but I would not turn one down.That is nice.


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 21, 2014)

*Gives me hope and despair....*

Absolutely stunning work...... 

Now I am excited and depressed about restoring mine!!

Wayne


----------



## cyclehobo (Nov 22, 2014)

Just wondering on the rear fender of the Elgin...I see 4 rivets. 2 up top that old the rear-fender stay on, but what do the other  2 lower rivet heads shown in the photos of the rear fender do? Thanks much


----------



## then8j (Nov 22, 2014)

cyclehobo said:


> Just wondering on the rear fender of the Elgin...I see 4 rivets. 2 up top that old the rear-fender stay on, but what do the other  2 lower rivet heads shown in the photos of the rear fender do? Thanks much




You have a good eye, I thought it was for a drop stand clip.  when I was painting it I had a choice remove the second set of rivets but since I didn't have a welder at the time to fill the hole. I decided to leave them and paint them


----------



## cyclehobo (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I wonder if any other Elgin twin-bar owners can chime in if they have an answer on that? drop stand catch or?  I am working on a fender for my Twin Bar right now and it too as the 4 holes, but I too have not drop stand clip at this time either. Yes considering welding up too or finding the correct clip or answer really. Nice work on your bike too!


----------



## Curtis68 (Nov 22, 2014)

*A bike to be proud of!!!*

Wow, that is an amazing bike.  Very nice job on the restore.


----------



## then8j (May 5, 2018)

This was one of my favorite restorations! The sad thing about it is that I put so much time and effort into it and made it so good and perfect, that I have been afraid to ride it or use it. It is rapped up in blankets and plastic in the garage and only sees the light of day once or twice a year maybe. Has this ever happened to anyone else ? Make a bike too good to use......
I have two original paint bikes that I use all the time because one more little scratch won’t hurt them.


----------



## oldy57 (May 5, 2018)

I am in the same boat as you. this one was restored in the 1980's and has no miles on it. I have not ridden it more than 200 feet or so. I am scared of scratching it. Heavy beasts


 these bikes are.


----------

